# small Reindeer Antlers for dogs??



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone here knows where you can find a small pair of those little Reindeer Antlers to fit a 4pound Chi? Or does anyone here make them????


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

There are several sites you can find that stuff at.
eBay is easy one.
I also found this i-n-c-r-e-d-i-b-l-e japanese-style site, that has lots of extremely cute xmas stuff. You are lucky your dog is 4 pounds, you will be able to buy most! I cant lol my dogs are like under 2 pounds hahahaha.  :roll: 

Link:

https://www.netpharmacy.jp/EN/default.php/cPath/23_42_115?osCsid=361ed5fc34ec2fb032c10bb4476284b7

:wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

sjc said:


> Or does anyone here make them????


  Don't know of any who makes them but I'm PRETTY SURE you just gave ideas to a bunch!  $$$  

I saw some at the petstore the other day but even their small was way too big for Stinky and he's 5 lbs


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://search.ebay.co.uk/dog-antler...typeZ1QQsaslcZ2QQsbrexpZWD2SQQssPageNameZWD2S
try ebay?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ferret-Dog-Xm...ryZ46307QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

these ones for a ferret are tiny!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks!! Ebay is a good start...


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Build-a-Bear store  
They have lots of cute props and clothes that I've discovered fit Max ... he's 5 1/2-6lbs :wave:


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Our petsmart has them in all sizes and they have little lights on the antlers that flash. Too Cute!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Theres some cutie ones here 

http://store.monsoon.co.uk/catalog/Welcome?catid=3


----------



## 2sparkly (Oct 11, 2005)

Check out Target, thay have a whole christmas section and the best part is everything is $1!! they have antlers, boots, coats, scarves as well as christmas stockings and stoking stuffers for dogs.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

2sparkly said:


> Check out Target, thay have a whole christmas section and the best part is everything is $1!! they have antlers, boots, coats, scarves as well as christmas stockings and stoking stuffers for dogs.



Yep ,i have bought the scarf in black for a buck


----------

